# Which are the best seats in the Olympia



## ice

Hi

Which are the best seats in the olympia ?

Stalls
Circle 
Upper Circle.

Was at a performance there before and didn't like the seats ...they were nearly below the level of the stage....were these the stalls ???

Many thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty

Front circle, I'd say...


----------



## dieter1

Upper stalls (i.e the gods) are quite poor.  You cant really see much from up there.  Front circle seats are good, stalls are excellent.  

Some of the seats at the back of the upper levels (thats circle and upper circle) are also quite poor.


----------



## RainyDay

Every seat in the Olympia is crap if you are taller than 5' 6". I really think there is a serious fire risk - it is impossible to sit comfortably and impossible to move in and out of the seats. It is a beautiful auditorium, but impossible to sit down.


----------



## ice

we got the front circle...5 rows from the front.

Was in the olympia years ago in the stalls (I think) at the side and they were brutal seats ! 

Agree rainyday about the fire risk...I think there would be a mad panic and a serious problem if there were a fire.

Must make sure I spot the exits ..

Thanks


----------



## car

If it was a special night, try arrange a box seat.  Theyre decent.  Other then that the front seats would be the best. The gods arent.


----------



## SteelBlue05

Avoid row A and B in the circle seating as you will have a metal bar running accross your line of vision. They have a bar running across the end of the balcony, I assume to stop people falling out over it.


----------



## extopia

Good point about that bar! Apart from that the front circle seats are excellent.


----------



## spwizard

Agreed, the front row in the circle are the best. How does one go about buying tickets for the boxes?


----------



## jnh

Row G, I think, in the stalls is the only row I like in the Olympia - there ia an aisle running between it and the row in front so there is some leg room there. Whenever I book tickets for the Olympia I ask for this row. However, I haven't been to the Olympia in a while, so they've probably got rid of this aisle by now to accommodate another few rows. I haven't been in the boxes in the Olympia, but was in one in the Gaiety recently and while it was great for three of the four seats, there just wasn't room in the front of the box nor enough elevation in the back to get a comfortable viewing position for the fourth. I'd imagine that the Olympia is similar.


----------



## Cahir

I just got tickets for Morrissey in the Olympia and got my boyfriend to get some too (just in case I couldn't!).  So we've got tickets for circle row A (at the aisle) and circle row C (in the middle).  I thought row A would have been better but reading above makes me think I should stick with C and give A to my friends.  So, is the metal bar really that bad?


----------

